# My 6 bolt compound clamp



## bosephus (Oct 6, 2014)

I am reposting this due to the forum crash 

Ok .. i already forgot what i posted .
But this is my new compound clamp for my g0602 

If you have a smaller lathe with the same crappy style clamp .. take it from me and all the others who have made this same post .

Wow what an improvement for such little effort .. my lathe now parts like a champ .. and woo hoo surface finishes are way better ..
No exagerations here ... its well worth the 2 hours it takes to do this .

As they say .. pics speak louder then words .

Crappy stock clamp




New clamp faced. And counter bored ready to be drilled 




Cross slide drilled and tapped





Test fitting every thing 







And installed on my lathe 




I still need to open the window up a smidge more to make it easier to read the dial .. and get some decent hardware when im at the hardware store again .

But over all i am very pleased .
Six bolts might be over kill .. but the two stock holes was there already so i figured .. why not .use them as well .
No more flex and having to over tighten the two nuts .
A light snug is plenty adequite now .


----------

